# Cursor blinken ausschalten



## Jeykas (5. Apr 2011)

1. Wie kann ich ich das Blinken des Cursors stoppen? 
Mir fällt dazu ein die Blinkgeschwindigkeit zu erhöhen ?

2. Wie kann ich anstatt einen dünnen Strich als Cursor einen dicken Balken haben, der z.b. hinter dem letzten Zeichen steht ?


```
text_8001.setCaretPosition(cursorPos); //Cursorposition in Oberfläche setzen
String curBlink = ( newnode.getChildNodes().item(3).
	getChildNodes().item(11).getTextContent()); //Wert von Cursor blinken holen
	int cursorBlink = Integer.parseInt(curBlink);
	if (cursorBlink == 1)
		//Cursorblinken einschalten
	
	else if (cursorBlink ==0)
		//Cursorblinken ausschalten
			
	pMain.add(text_8001);
```

im Moment seh ich den Cursor im JTextArea Feld, aber er blink und ist dünn...
Ich hoffe jmd kann mir helfen =)


----------



## Gast2 (5. Apr 2011)

Dann setz einen anderen Cursor


```
component#setCursor(new Cursor(Cursor.XYZ));
```

Kannst auch einen eigenen machen
Java ist auch eine Insel – 15.34 Selbst definierte Cursor

Ich weiß nicht ob man nur das blinken auschalten kann.


----------



## Jeykas (5. Apr 2011)

Ja, aber ich möchte kein Bild oder keine Animation als Cursor, sondern den ganz normalen.
Nur eben so das er aussieht wie wenn man die "Einfg" Taste drückt...

gibt es da überhaupt keine Möglichkeit ?


----------



## Jeykas (5. Apr 2011)

Außerdem wenn ich das mit setCursor undso mache, dann ist der Mauszeiger anstatt einem Pfeil ein schwarzer Balken,
ich will ja aber nicht den Mauszeiger sondern den Blinkenden Cursorzeiger in einer TextArea ändern....??


----------



## Gast2 (5. Apr 2011)

Musst mal in die API schauen ob es eine Methode dafür gibt hab grad kein Java auf meinem Rechner.


----------

